# Operalia and BBC Cardiff 2017



## Miggypiggy (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi all! Two of the competitions which I enjoy following, Domingo's Operalia and the BBC Cardiff Singer of the Year, have released the list of finalists for their respective events. BBC's can be found here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/4xGR3X594bk4fskv16zWFpm/the-competitors whilst Operalia's can be found here: http://www.operaliacompetition.org/single-post/2017/05/09/Competitors-for-Operalia-Astana-2017-Announced.

Is anyone else going to follow these competitions? Have you listened to any of the finalists? I am particularly smitten by the South Korean tenor Seungju Bahg who is competing in Operalia. I hope he becomes a revered name in the scene! Disclaimer: I have no ties to Bahg.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I try to see as much as I can , must rely on BBC 4 TV


----------

